# Projekt: Koiteich



## Roadrunner (8. Juni 2009)

Hallo Teichenthusiasten!

Ich will mein Teichprojekt auch kurz vorstellen.

Vor vielen Jahren hatte ich schonmal im Garten meiner Eltern einen kleinen Naturteich angelegt. Beim Hausbau vor vier Jahren wollte ich eigentlich auch gleich eine schöne Wasserfläche mit bauen lassen, aber das liebe Geld war doch etwas zu knapp für das was ich mir vorstellte.

Nun habe ich mich seit einem Jahr intensiv mit dem Thema Koi beschäftigt und nachdem ich in der Firma Inter-Koi & Teich-Technik aus Salzkotten einen mir gut scheinenden Partner für mein Projekt gefunden hatte, ging es nun vor einer Woche endlich los.

*Die Planung:*

 

Zwei kreisförmige Becken die ineinander greifen und an der schmalsten Stelle von einer Brücke überspannt werden. Das kleiner Becken geht direkt in die Terasse über.
Dazu eine passendes kreisrunden Holzdeck unter dem der Filter versteckt ist.
Oberfläche ca. 50m², Volumen ca. 80m³, max. Tiefe 2,40m.
Passender 4 Kammer Filter mit Sieb, grobe Patronen, feine Patronen, Lavastein, UVC etc. Teichbau in GFK. 2 Bodenabläufe, 2 Skimmer.
Da auf meinem Grundstück ein Kanal liegt, wird dieser gleich für den Überlauf und die Filterreinigung genutzt.

*Die Ausführung:*

Am ersten Tag wurden die Umrisse eingezeichnet, danach drei Tage ausgeschachtet (es wäre schneller gegangen, wenn das Containerunternehmen etwas zügiger gearbeitet hätte). Dabei wurde die Flachwasserzone vergrößert, weil mir diese viel zu klein war.

Heute kamen dann die ersten Rohre für Bodenablauf etc. dazu.

 

Gut zu sehen: Unter der "Brücke" wurde ein dickes Rohr eingesetzt, in dem Stromkabel für die Gartenbeleuchtung und Steckdosen, eine Frischwasserleitung und die Dachentwässerung zur Zisterne untergebracht werden.

 

Oben rechts sieht man die Grube für den Filter und den Revisionsschacht vom Kanal.

Grüße aus dem Sauerland, Guido


----------



## friesenlady (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

sieht super aus, viel spaß damit


----------



## robsig12 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

Sieht echt gut aus bis jetzt. Die gröbsten Arbeiten sind auch schon vorbei.
Bitte weiter mit Fotos dokumentieren. Danke


----------



## rainthanner (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

Hallo, 

das wird ein gut funktionierender Koi-Teich. 

Weiter so. 




Gruß Rainer


----------



## Roadrunner (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

Zwei Werktage und viel Regen später...

Die Verrohrung bis zum Filter ist fertig. Der Rand ist nivelliert; dazu dienen die rot markierten Stahlstifte, die in den folgenden Bildern gut zu sehen sind. Die Betonwanne wird bis zum Kopf dieser Stifte aufgebaut. 

*Armierung der Wände:*

Zur Zeit werden Armierungsmatten eingebracht.

 

 

Die Armierung ist beinahe fertig. Die Matten sind mit Stahlkrampen im Erdreich verankert und mit Draht verbunden, so daß das Geflecht in sich hält bis der Zementestrich aufgetragen wurde.


----------



## Roadrunner (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

Fischgefängnis...  

 

Die Armierung ist fertig. Freitag und Samstag wird betoniert - wenn das Wetter :crazy mitspielt.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

Sieht doch klasse aus 

Bitte bitte weiter viele Bilder machen :beeten


----------



## unicorn (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

aber nicht zu lange warten mit den Bildern - bin echt gespannt.
Die Skizze sieht klasse aus!


----------



## Roadrunner (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

*Betonarbeiten:*

Freitag und Samstag wurde (in meiner Abwesenheit) betoniert:

 

Es wurden zunächst die Stellen mit erhöhter Schichtdicke - also da wo Ausbrüche in der Teichgrube waren oder Ecken geformt werden mußten - angegangen. Den Betonestrich durch die Armierungsgitter zu bekommen, war augenscheinlich gar nicht so leicht.

Die Jungs von Inter-Koi waren mit 5 Mann angerückt, zwei befüllten die Mischmaschinen, einer fuhr den Beton per Schubkarre an den "Teich" und zwei warfen den Beton auf die Gitter bzw. strichen ihn glatt. Es ging zügig voran! Ich bin nach ein paar Fotos dann Richtung Mecklenburg verschwunden.

Samstag Mittag erreichte mich dann im schönen Schwerin bereits der Anruf: "Wir sind fertig!" und als ich eben nach Hause kam sah es in der Tat so aus:

 

 

Allmählich sieht man, wie es werden soll.


----------



## rainthanner (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

Hallo, 

RESPEKT 

noch immer vorbildlich. 




Bloß gut dass nicht alle so bau`n. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Jogibärle (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

hallo,

sieht gut aus gefällt mir

gruß


----------



## Roadrunner (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

Heute hat es nur geregnet und auch für die Dienstag sieht es schlecht aus. Mittwoch könnte das Wetter es eventuell zulassen mit den GFK-Arbeiten zu starten. Mal schaun...

 

Aber der Bodenablauf im "großen Becken" ist an der tiefsten Stelle, wie der Wasserstand beweist. Ob ich in die Pfütze schonmal einen Fisch setzen sollte


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

Andere würden schon mal 2 Koi einsetzen  Druckfilter dran und fertig :smoki

Ich verfolge mit Spannung deinen Thread, mach weiter so


----------



## Roadrunner (17. Juni 2009)

*GFK*

Wenn ihr denn alle so gespannt seit, hier die Fortsetzung:

Nachdem die letzten Tage sehr regnerisch war, schien heute die Sonne und die Pfütze im Teich hatte sich über Nacht durch den Beton ins Erdreich verzogen. Daher ist heute...

*GFK einbringen:*

Wieder war Inter-Koi mit 5 Mann vor Ort - drei "Laminatoren", ein "Matten paßend Reißer" und ein "Harz Anmischer".

Vor dem Laminieren wurde noch der zukünftige Teichrand mit kunstoffbeschichteten Holzplatten aufgebaut. Der endgültige Wasserstand wird etwa 3 bis 5 cm unter der Kante sein. Das folgende Bild zeigt den Zustand am frühen Nachmittag.

 

Detailansicht; der Randstreifen wird zum Schluß laminiert. Als Matte wird Material mit 450g/m² eingesetzt; 2 Lagen werden übereinander gelegt.

 

Neben dem Skimmer ist einer der beiden Zuläufe eingebaut; dieser wird später natürlich noch passend abgewinkelt um eine Kreisströmung zu erreichen.

 

Nun muß ich mich noch für die Farbe des Decklacks entscheiden. Empfehlung ist "Moosgrün"; in schwarz würde der Teich wie ein Loch wirken. Habt Ihr dazu eine Meinung?


----------



## CoolNiro (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

Ich find sandfarben am schönsten, aber
das ist Geschmackssache...

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Jogibärle (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

hallo Guido,

ich wollte schon nach Bildern fragen
Sieht gut aus dein Teich, gefällt mir. Das mit dem GFk bin ich mir auch am überlegen, wenn möchtest kannst mir per PN sagen was da ungefähr bezahlt hast
Es kommt immer mehr das die Leute die Teiche aus GFK bauen. 
Normal schwarz die Grundfarbe (kommt gut), aber Mossgrün ist bestimmt auch schön. Müßte die Farbe mal sehen.


grüße Jürgen


----------



## rainthanner (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*



> Nun muß ich mich noch für die Farbe des Decklacks entscheiden.


 
So dunkel wie irgendwie möglich. Schwarz wäre ideal. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Roadrunner (18. Juni 2009)

*Mein Teich wird immer Grüner*

Gestern haben meine Teichbauer das gute Wetter genutzt und die GFK Schale noch bis kurz vor 22:00 Uhr fertiggestellt.

Ich habe mich heute Vormittag davon überzeugt, daß es beinahe völlig egal ist, welche Farbe man für das Becken wählt. Nach zwei Jahren sind die Wände ohnehin durch Algenbewuchs weitgehend grün-grau-braun-sonstwie gefärbt und von der Grundfarbe sieht man kaum noch etwas; zumindest war das bei einem schwarzen, einem grauen und einem grünen Teich so. Daher bin ich der Empfehlung meines Teichbauers gefolgt und habe das "moosgrün" genommen.

Nach kurzem Regen am Vormittag - die Zeit wurde für die Vorbereitung des Filters genutzt - begann dann das... 

*Auftragen des Top-Coat:*

 

Rechts die laminierte und zuvor abgeschliffene GFK Fläche. Das Abschleifen ist notwendig, um eventuell herausstehende Glasfasern zu entfernen.

Links ist der moosgrüne Top-Coat schon aufgetragen. Im dicken Rohr laufen Strom, Frischwasser für die Garage und ein Teil der Dachentwässerung. Am dünne Rohrstück wird später der Skimmer für das kleine Becken angeschlossen. Inzwischen sind die Rohre natürlich auch grün gestrichen.


----------



## Roadrunner (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

*Filterfundament:*

 

Heute wurde das Fundament für den Filter gebaut. Auch hier war wieder professionelle Arbeit zu sehen: Die Abläufe waren vorgefertigt und an einem Holzgestellt montiert. Ich dachte noch: Ist das so instabil, daß man die Verrohrung abstützen muß? Nein! Das Holzgestellt dient als Positionierungshilfe und für die Nivellierung.

Dort wo die Holzlatten zu sehen sind, werden anschließend schmale Wände hochgemauert und dann wieder mit GFK die Filterbecken abgedichtet.

 

Das zweite Foto zeigt die geplante Funktion des Filters (wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe):

(1) Hier werden die Schieber für die Bodenabläufe und Skimmer untergebracht
(2) Absetzkammer mit Sieb
(3) Patronenfilter - grob
(4) Patronenfilter - fein
(5) Biolfilter und Pumpenkammer

Die blauen Pfeile zeigen den Wasserfluß; die orangen Linien die Bodenabläufe der Filterbecken zum Kanal.


----------



## Roadrunner (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

*Filterbau:*

Samstag und heute wurde der Filter gemauert. Samstag waren zunächst die Außenwände an der Reihe. Über das Wochenende trocknete - trotz miesen Wetters - der Mörtel ab, so daß heute die Trennwände der Filterkammern und die Abteilung für Pumpen, UV und Elektrik gebaut werden konnten.

 

Zwei Schieber sind bereits eingesetzt, die anderen beiden kommen wohl morgen und dann wird auch die letzte Trennwand hochgezogen und die GFK Arbeiten am Filter können beginnen - sofern das Wetter... aber das kennen wir nun ja schon :crazy


----------



## Roadrunner (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

*Filtergrube fertig:*

Gestern und heute wurde die Filtergrube fertiggestellt. D.h. die Wände stehen, die Becken sind laminiert und gestrichen, die interne Verrohrung ist komplett und die Schieber sind auch schon eingebaut.

Außerdem sind die beiden Berge restlichen Filteraushubs im Container gelandet, so daß die "Baustelle" nun schon wieder etwas nach "Garten" aussieht. Das macht rein psychologisch richtig was aus!

 

Unten links ist die Behelfsbrücke sichtbar: Zwei Holzpaletten fixiert mit einigen Pflastersteinen. Nicht hübsch, aber praktisch.


----------



## rainthanner (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

Hallo, 

das Grün brennt ja schon ein wenig in den Augen und ich hätte schwarz gewählt, aber sonst gibt es nix zu meckern. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Roadrunner (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

Hi Rainer!

Das Grün ist kommt auf den Fotos viel extremer als in Realität. Ich muß mal Vormittags ein Foto machen, dann sind die Schatten besser und es gibt kein Gegenlicht. Moosgrün ist's halt - wie die Gartenzaunbeschichtungen, die man so oft sieht.

Ich hab mir extra alle Teichfarben an gereiften Teichen angesehen. Grün oder schwarz ist nach ein paar Jahren egal!

Grüße, Guido


----------



## Olli.P (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

Hi Guido,

wie Rainer schon schrieb:



> das wird ein gut funktionierender Koi-Teich.



Aber wozu ist da der große Reiherlandeplatz mit eingebaut......

Ansonsten kann ich auch nur meinen Respekt zollen...


----------



## Roadrunner (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*



Olli.P schrieb:


> Aber wozu ist da der große Reiherlandeplatz mit eingebaut......



Damit die Reiherselbstschußanlage was zu tun hat :smoki

Ich hoffe mal, daß __ Reiher hier im Hochsauerland kein Problem sind. Aber wenn, dann besorge ich mir so einen Reiherschreck und bin damit vielleicht auch die ewige Katzensch***e los.


----------



## Roadrunner (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

Nach etwas Pause hier mal wieder ein Fortschrittsbericht von meiner Baustelle.

*Filterbau:*

Der Filter ist jetzt fertig vorbereitet. Bodenverrohrung zur Verbindung der Kammern ist eingebaut. Die Schieber sind montiert und angeschlossen. Stromkabel liegt in die Pumpen und UVC Kammer.

 

*Brücke:*

Die Skizze zeigt die geplante Brücke. Je zwei gegossene Stürze (V4A Träger waren sündhaft teuer und nicht zu bekommen) werden einlaminiert, darauf werden Basalt Treppenstufen geklebt. 4 Stufen a 35cm bilden die Brücke, zwei weitere werden zur optischen Verlängerung links und rechts eingesetzt. Der Wasserstand liegt hinterher 3 bis 4 cm unterhalb der Oberkante der Treppenstufen. Ein möglichst schlichter Handlauf aus Edelstahl sorgt für Absicherung.

 

Aktuell sieht die Sache so aus:

 

Die Stürze 10x30x150 sind eingebaut, sollen aber noch trocknen bevor sie in Glasfasermatten eingepackt werden.

*Pflaster:*

Die Terasse ist auch inzwischen vollständig und ab Haus entlang führt ein schmaler Pflasterstreifen zum Eingangsbereich. Außerdem wurde vor dem Pflastern der Teichrand auf die korrekte Höhe abgeflext.

 

Unter dem Pflaster sind Stromkabel für Teich, Gartensteckdosen und Belechtung versteckt. Am Rand des großen Beckens liegt ein Kabel für spätere Ideen in Richtung Beleuchtung oder Wasserspiele.

*Kleine Probleme:*

Ja, die gibt es auch: Der eigentlich geplante Basalt für den Teichrand ist nicht zu bekommen, daher wird jetzt dort schwarzer Granit eingesetzt. Marginal teurer, noch schwärzer und er wird morgen geliefert und nicht "vielleicht in 8 Wochen". Auch die Treppenstufen für die Brücke waren schwer zu bekommen, aber jetzt haben wir einen Lieferanten gefunden.

Glasfasermatten Laminieren in Dunkeln bis 21:45 Uhr sorgt für Ausfallerscheinungen. Die allerletzte Matte hatte nicht genug Harz oder nicht genug Überlappung:

 

Großflächig anschleifen und neu laminieren wird das Problem in den nächsten Tagen beseitigen.

Es wird


----------



## Digicat (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

Servus Guido

Schaut sehr gut aus 



> Die Stürze 10x30x150 sind eingebaut



Wozu dienen diese "Stürze" .... 

 

Schmalste Stelle von der Brücke überspannt 

Dann wäre alles klar


----------



## Roadrunner (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

*Filterbau:*

Die Standrohre für die Patronenfilter sind eingeklebt und die Filterpatronen liegen in der Garage. Wieder ein Stückchen abgeschlossen.

 

*Randgestaltung:*

Der Granit wurde pünktlich geliefert und inzwischen ist - bis auf den Bereich um die Brücke - der komplette Teichrand abgemauert. Da die Granitbrocken nur die halbe Höhe des ursprünglich geplanten Basalts haben, mußten zwei Reihen übereinander gesetzt werden. Die Steine hatten so aber auch nur das halbe Gewicht, was bei der Hitze der letzten Tage die Teichbauer freute.

 

*Technik:*

Bei der Technik haben ich die Jungs von Inter-Koi angestiftet mal was neues auszuprobieren. Zur UV Bestrahlung wird die Alu Reflex UVC eingesetzt. Scheinbar gibt es mit dem Gerät kaum Erfahrungswerte im Teichbau, wohl aber in der Trinkwasseraufbereitung. Ich gehe das Risiko dennoch ein und lasse diese Technik installieren, denn 32W statt 110W bei angeblich besserer Leistung finde ich ein gutes Argument. Den Mehrpreis habe ich nach 3 Jahren raus.

Damit ändern sich die technischen Spezifikationen folgendermaßen:
1x Oase Optimax 10000, dahinter in zwei parallelelen Strängen je eine Alu-Reflex UVC mit 32W, so daß das gesamte Wasser durch die UVC Geräte läuft.
1x Oase Optimax 20000, ohne UVC direkt in den Rücklauf.
Dazu wahrscheinlich noch eine Belüftung.

Im Winterbetrieb ruht dann die 10000er Pumpe und die beiden UVC und die 20000er wird gedrosselt.

Der 70-80m³ Teich würde somit mit unter 300W bei vollem Betrieb aller Geräte funktionieren. Wenn's denn klappt...


----------



## Roadrunner (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

Eine Woche Pause mußte ich ertragen . Krankheit, Urlaub und dazu noch das fürchterliche Wetter der letzten Woche haben meine Teichbauer nachhaltig am Arbeiten gehindert.

Seit gestern geht es wieder voran. Das Loch im Boden ist gestopft, die Brücke ist fast fertig, das Holzdeck ist angefangen,...

Morgen gibt es dann auch neue Fotos, denn im Moment ist leider


----------



## T.I. (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*



Roadrunner schrieb:


> Morgen gibt es dann auch neue Fotos, denn im Moment ist leider


Hallo Guido, 
dann bist du ja schon am Fluten. 

Immer wieder interessant hier.


----------



## Roadrunner (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

*Die Brücke:*

Kurz vor der Fertigstellung: Vor und hinter der Teichwand fehlt noch je eine Basaltstufe. Die vier Stufen im Bild liegen auf den in GFK einlaminierten Stürzen und sind mit Fliesenkleber befestigt.

Jede der Treppenstufen wiegt knapp 200kg; da haben die Jungs von Inter-Koi ganz schön geschwitzt.

 

*Holzdeck:*

Passend zu Teich und Wohnzimmer ist natürlich auch das Holzdeck rund. 2,30 m Radius ist 'ne Menge Holz 

 

 

Kurz vor der Fertigstellung sieht man noch die Zugangsluken zu den Filterkammern und im hinteren Teil die noch nicht abgesägten Bretter.


----------



## Roadrunner (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

Hier noch schnell zwei Übersichtsfotos, wie es heute morgen aussieht.

Aus meinem Arbeitszimmer fotografiert:
 

Blick von der Terasse:


----------



## Goldi2009 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

Einfach nur wunderschön!!!

Viele Grüße

Anne


----------



## Roadrunner (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

*Teichrand:*

Die Gestaltung des Randes schreitet voran.

 

Etwas Pflaster noch und mein Weg ist auch wieder komplett.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

 wau!! tolle Arbeit,..

super Formen,..  Holz + Steine + Wasser,..  klasse..

Gute Facharbeiter,..

werde gerne den Bericht mit weiteren Bilder beoachten,...

mfG. Michs


----------



## Roadrunner (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

Ich bitte für die lange Pause um Entschuldigung. Eine Darminfektion zwang mich zu 9 Tagen ohne feste Nahrung und senkte meine Neigung Fotos zu machen auf Null.

Aber nun gibt's neue Bilder:

*Außenrand:*

 

Der Außenrand wurde mit schwarzem Granit abgemauert und dann mit grauem Kies gestreut. Die Folie soll Unkraut das Wachstum vermiesen. Schaun wir mal.

*UVC:*

Ich hatte ja bereits angekündigt die AluReflex UVC einsetzen zu wollen. Das Gerät gibt es unter verschiedenen Namen, meine heißt jetzt Pondprofi II und hat 32W UVC Leistung und es gibt 2 Stück davon.

 

Das Wasser aus einer Optimax 10000 wird aufgeteilt und läuft je zur Hälfte durch eine der beiden UVC. Mein Teichbauer ist sehr gespannt auf das Langzeitergebnis.

*Wasser:*

Am letzten Donnerstag (23.7.) hieß es dann Wasser marsch. 3 Stunden per Standrohr und Feuerwehrschlauch hat es gedauert bis 63m³ in Teich (60m³) und Filter (3m³) gelaufen waren. Eigentlich hatte ich mit mehr gerechnet, aber die Wände und Schrägen machen wohl doch eine Menge aus. Fotos gibt es davon keine (s.o.).

Halten wir also für's Profil fest: Guido's Teich: 60m³

*Weitere Gestaltung:*

Hochbeet:

 

Auf den folgenden beiden Fotos sieht man, warum ich dauernd mit Trockenmauerwerk arbeite: Vom Haus zum Nachbarn mußte ich 3m Höhenunterschied auf nicht mal 9m Abstand abfangen. Lösung: etwas Winkel in der schmalen Rasenfläche, dann Trockenmauer in Basalt, Pflanzterasse, nochmal Trockenmauer, breite Terasse. Das Ergebnis ist ein Hinkucker.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

Das wird aber ganz Schick 

Ganz großes Kino


----------



## Vespabesitzer (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

 WAU!!

wirklich ganz klasse,.. auch das Haus in Zusammenhang mit dem Teich,..
(den runden "Halbwintergarten" mit Türmchen,.. muss ich meiner Frau zeigen,..

Und dann noch die Teichheizung auf dem Dach 

wau,..  wenn du die "Hütte" mal loswerden willst,.. sach bescheid  

PS: ich finde den Eingangsbereich so wirklich auch klasse,
ist dass auch der Haupteingangsbereich für den Postboten ??

Bei uns kommt der Zeitungsmann nachts um 03:30,.. wenn da im Winter die Urlaubsvertretung kommt und leichter Neuschnee die Oberfläche abdeckt 
vielleicht kommt ja eh noch ein kleines Brückengeländer hin,.. und wird sicherlich der "Hintereingang sein",..

also wirklich klasse


----------



## Roadrunner (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

Hallo Vespabesitzer!

Der Postbote muß nur bis zur Garage, da ist der Einwurfschlitz. Ich bin viel zu faul zum Schaufeln! Deshalb hat mein Grundstück auch nur 4m Straßenbreite bei 1000m² Fläche :smoki

Und ja, die Brücke bekommt einseitig einen Handlauf (Edelstahl, möglichst schlicht). 

Die Solaranlage macht leider nur Heizungsunterstützung und keine Haizungsunterstützung. Mit fast 40% solarer Deckung (mit reduzierten Sommerertägen gerechnet) läuft die Anlage sehr zufriedenstellend.

Ich schick Dir dann ein Angebot


----------



## T.I. (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

Wirklich schick geworden! 

Wann kommt der Besatz?


----------



## Henkkaas (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*



Einfach genial. Genau mein Gescmack!!

Ärger mich das ich nicht bei mir etwas genauer geplant habe.... 

Naja beim nächsten Teich:smoki

Viel Spass mit dieser tollen Anlage!!!

Ich freue mich schon auf die Bilder der Paddler


----------



## Roadrunner (1. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

*Debugging:*

Vor den ersten Fischen steht noch etwas Fehlersuche an.

Die Optimax 20000 machte von ersten Tag an Laufgeräusche. Dazu sagte mein Teichbauer sofort: "Wenn das nach drei Tagen nicht weg ist, tauschen wir sie aus." Ich fand es gar nicht so laut, aber als wir die 20er ausgeschaltet hatten durfte ich feststellen, daß die Optimax 10000 absolut flüsterleise ist.

Schwerwiegender: Seit gestern fliegt immer mal wieder der FI für den Garten raus. Ich nehme an, daß beim Bauen des Hochbeets ein Kabel irgendwo beschädigt wurde. Das müssen wir jetzt noch finden. 

Dienstag nehmen wir Wasserwerte und wenn die passen schaue ich mich nach Koi um.


----------



## Digicat (1. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

Servus Guido

Sehr schönes Koipool hast da geschaffen 

Zur Technik: Da ich auch plane die Optimax einzusetzen ... kannst da weiter berichten wie es mit der 20.000er (18.000 L/effektiv) ausgegangen ist, da ich genau über der Pumpe sitzen (Holzdeck) werde. Würde bei mir auch trocken stehen. Ist die Bestückung des Kammerfilters (Filtermedien) noch aktuell (wie in deinem Profil angegeben) .


----------



## rainthanner (1. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*



Roadrunner schrieb:


> Dienstag nehmen wir Wasserwerte und wenn die passen schaue ich mich nach Koi um.


 
Hallo, 

schön ist es letztlich geworden. Das war mir aber schon beim Aushub klar. 




Die Wasserwerte passen *jetzt* ganz sicher, aber neue Teiche bereiten anfänglich Probleme und nicht selten höre ich: "Hätte ich mir das nur nicht angetan". Die Probleme sind jedoch stets hausgemacht. 

Kleiner Rat von meiner Seite: 
1. Sieh zu, dass dies so bleibt und setze aus diesem Grund 
- heuer lediglich 2-3 Fische, 
- keine 1-jährigen und keine 2-jährigen, sondern 
- stabile ältere Tiere und 
kontrolliere Ammoniak und Nitrit ständig. 
Nächstes Jahr könnte man dann den Besatz ohne Probleme richtig großzügig erweitern. 

2. Abschatten



Gruß Rainer


----------



## Roadrunner (1. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

Hallo Rainer, 

danke für den Tip. Ich wollte eigentlich mit 2-3 großen Koi und 6-8 kleinen anfangen und dann in den nächsten Jahren den Bestand allmählich auf ca. 30 Koi und 2 __ Störe (ja, meine Teichbauer raten zu Stören, weil die "Ablagerungen durcheinander bringen und somit die Bodenabläufe noch besser funktionieren") aufbauen. Ich werde das aber nochmal diskutieren.

Servus Digicat,

die Filterbeschreibung ist topaktuell. Ich mach auch gern noch ein paar Detailfotos, wenn Du mir sagst was Du sehen willst.

*Debugging:*

Die neue Pumpe soll nächste Woche eingebaut werden. Die Kurzschlüsse lagen an einem von einem Spatenstich beschädigten Erdkabel. Da gestern nur an einer Stelle in Kabelnähe gearbeitet wurde, war die Beschädigung schnell gefunden und das Kabel repariert.


----------



## Digicat (1. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

Servus Guido

Danke für die Info wegen der Pumpe 

Wegen Filter:
Mich hat blos gewundert das du nicht auf die aktuellsten Filtermedien umsteigst. Würde da __ Hel-x favorisieren ... oder bist du mit den von Dir genannten Filtermedien zufrieden


----------



## Roadrunner (1. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

Ich kann doch gar nicht mit den Filtermedien "zufrieden" oder "unzufrieden" sein. Frag mich das in einem Jahr nochmal.

Der Filter ist so gebaut, wie Inter-Koi es für gut hielt. Die Jungs haben die Erfahrung und bisher habe ich ihnen keinen einzigen Fehler nachweisen können und auf jede Frage eine kompetente Antwort bekommen. Also vertraue ich in dem Punkt deren Empfehlung.


----------



## Digicat (1. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

Servus

 Würde auch so handeln bzw. agieren


----------



## ebo (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

__ Störe würde ich nicht in einen Koiteich einsetzen. Die Fische passen einfach nicht zueinander. Die bringen nicht nur die Teichablagerungen durcheinander sondern im Winter auch deine Koi, die auf dem Grund der Winterruhe nachgehen.

Und das ist nur ein Faktor. Meiner Meinung nach aber der wichtigste.


----------



## Roadrunner (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

Seit der Befüllung sind 12 Tage vergangen und die Wasserwerte waren in Ordnung. Der Teich ist im Moment zwar etwas grün, aber das wird sich wohl in den nächsten Tagen legen.

Ein Koiteich ohne Koi ist irgendwie langweilig, also habe ich mir heute abend bei meinem Händler eine bunte Mischung zusammengestellt. Mit den Namen hapert es noch gewaltig, daher erstmal nur eine Beschreibung:

2x 3 jährig (ein Sanke und ein komplett Oranger)
3x 2 jährig (schwarz/weiß; 2x rot/weiß/blauschwarz mit Spiegelschuppen)
2x 1 jährig (rot-orange/schwarz; metallic rot-orange mit schwarz und weiß)

Ich werde mich morgen bemühen Fotos von den Fischen zu schießen und die Namen zu bestimmen. Soweit ich es beurteilen kann, sind es alles schöne Tiere.

Sie scheinen sich wohlzufühlen, denn inzwischen ziehen die Koi in zwei Gruppen ruhig ihre Runden und beäugen neugierig das Schwimmthermometer und die Brücke.

Thema: __ Störe

Ich habe nochmal mit meinen Teichbauern gesprochen und die Meinungen zu Stören gehen weit auseinander und spiegeln im wesentlichen die Diskussionen wieder, die auch hier im Forum laufen. Ich werde also erstmal auf Störe verzichten, obwohl mich das Albino __ Sterlet schon gereizt hat.


----------



## rainthanner (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

Hallo, 

das mit den Stören bzw. Anti-Stören war eine gute Entscheidung. 

Beim Koi-Erstbesatz melde ich Bedenken an und bin sehr glücklich, wenn ich im Unrecht bleibe. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Roadrunner (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

Hallo Rainer,

Deine Bedenken sind dankend zur Kenntniss genommen. Ich hoffe auch, daß Du nicht recht behältst.

Mein Händler/Teichbauer hatte keine Probleme mit Besatzstärke und -art. Mindestens 4 der Fische haben auch schon einen Nordrheinwestfälischen Winter im Außenbecken hinter sich.

Und es ist schon ein toller Anblick, aus dem Fenster zu schauen und die Damen und Herren im Teich umherschwimmen zu sehen.

Guido


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

Ich denke Rainer geht es um den Zeitpunkt. 

Achte auf die Wasserwerte, füttere nur mäßig. Große Koi machen große Haufen  und belasten somit das Wasser. Aber bei 60m³ ist natürlich ein ordentlicher Puffer drin.
Tue dir ein Gefallen und setze erst einmal keine neuen mehr ein. Erst im nächsten Jahr.


----------



## Roadrunner (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Tue dir ein Gefallen und setze erst einmal keine neuen mehr ein. Erst im nächsten Jahr.



Genau das ist die Planung! Bis ins Frühjahr den Filter einlaufen lassen und dann bei Gelegenheit mal einen neuen dazu kaufen. Immer vom gleichen Importeur und ausschließlich Japaner.

Die Wassertests für PH, Ammoniak und Nitrat stehen im Bastelkeller neben dem Mikroskop und werden heute noch ausprobiert.

Ich finde es toll, daß man in diesem Forum so viele sinnvolle Hinweise bekommt. Danke


----------



## Roadrunner (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

Koi fotografieren ist gar nicht so leicht. Ich muß noch etwas üben.

Anbei ein Foto von allen sieben auf einen Streich:

 

Ich habe wenig gefüttert und alle haben gefressen. Ein bischen scheu sind sie noch, was das Fotografieren auch nicht leichter macht.


----------



## Digicat (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

Servus Guido

Sehr schöne Fischlis hast da 

Täuscht es mich oder ist dein Wasser noch grünstichig


----------



## Roadrunner (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

Ja, das Wasser ist grün. Meine Teichbauer sagten, das sei in den ersten Tagen häufig der Fall, danach müßten Färbung und Trübung aber rasch zurückgehen. 

Die Rohre unter der Brücke sind ein guter Test für die Sichtweite. In der Tat habe ich heute Morgen wesentlich klareres Wasser als gestern. Es wird also...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

Oh  
Ein Benigoi (der Rote) Auch haben will


----------



## Digicat (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*



> In der Tat habe ich heute Morgen wesentlich klareres Wasser als gestern. Es wird also...



  

Wie gut arbeiten den die beiden "Reflexen"  müßtest eigentlich am Siebfilter erkennen .... wegen oftmaligen reinigen bzw. die Schmutzkammer entleeren


----------



## Roadrunner (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

Zu den UVC sag ich vorerst noch nichts. Zum Ende der Woche kommt mein Teichbauer nochmal vorbei und bringt die neue Pumpe, dann sehen wir uns auch mal kritisch die Filterkammern und das Wasser an.

Ja, der rote Benigoi (danke für den Hinweis) ist wirklich schön und in der Sonne richtig kräftig leuchtend. Ich hätte noch einen etwas größeren haben können, aber der war farblich nicht ganz so prächtig.

Wie mißt man eigentlich am besten die Länge ohne den Fisch zu fangen? Maßstab auf dem Wasser mitschwimmen lassen und dann fotografieren?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

Hast du keine Meßwanne ? Ist so eine blaue Wanne mit einem Maßband eingeklebt.
Im Wasser wird das eher schwierig 

Ferner kann ich noch einen Shiro Utsuri, einen Kujaku, eine Sanke, einen Showa und einen Hariwake erkennen


----------



## Digicat (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

Servus Guido, Servus Uwe

@ Guido: alles klar 

@ Uwe: Dein Wissen über die Arten/Varianten, wo hast du dieses her .
Würde mich über Tipps bzw. über gute I-Net-Seiten freuen 

Ps.: einen Hi Utsuri "Schwärm"  kenn ich schon blind, aber all die anderen  sind noch ein "spanisches Dorf" für mich


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

Alles nur geraten Helmut 

Taikan Band 1 ist Goldwert


----------



## Roadrunner (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

Taikan Band 1 hab ich auch, aber ich sehe vor lauter Koi die Fische nicht mehr  - damit muß ich noch viel üben, bis ich eine sichere Bestimmung hinbekomme.

Hab gerade Wasserwerte genommen:

T = 22°C (in 30cm Tiefe)
pH = 8,5 (für 17:30 an einem perfekt sonnigen Tag nicht zu hoch)
NH4/NH3 = 0 mg/L (unterhalb der Meßgrenze)
NO2 < 0,3 mg/L (unterhalb der Meßgrenze)

Morgen früh messe ich nochmal pH, dann hab ich die Schwankungsbreite über einen sonnigen Tag.


----------



## Roadrunner (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

Ein paar Tage später...

*Wasserwerte:*

Wasserwerte sind weiterhin OK. pH und Härte sind grenzwertig, aber stabil. Außerdem haben wir heute 100kg Salz in die 63m³ Wasser geschüttet.

T = 21,5°C / pH = 8,0 bis 8,5 / NO2 = n.n. / NH4 = n.n. / KH = 4 / GH = 5 / Salz = 1,8 g/L

(n.n. = nicht nachweisbar / unterhalb der Meßgrenze des Wassertests)

Ich denke über die Anschaffung eines elektronischen Meßgerätes für den pH-Wert nach. Bei korrekte Behandlung ist das genauer und schneller als die Tröpfchentests.

*Koi*

Den Koi geht es prima. Sie sind nutzen den ganzen Teich, sind zutraulich, kommen nach nur 4 Tagen im neuen Teich beim Füttern bis an die Hand (die 5 großen zumindest) und versuchen auch schonmal am Finger zu nuckeln. Alle fressen. Die kleinen Koi haben dabei noch etwas Probleme mit dem Zielen, aber im 2. Anlauf klappt es meistens. Gefüttert wird zweimal täglich, jeweils nur soviel wie in ein paar Minuten vertilgt wird.

Tolle Fische und aus der Nähe betrachtet von beeindruckender Farbigkeit. Merkt ihr was? Ich bin begeistert von meinen neuen Untermietern. 

*Algenblüte*

Mittwoch morgen war kurz eine Besserung zu sehen, aber dann kam perfektes Sommerwetter. Das hat den Algen die Vermehrung leicht gemacht. 

Also ist das Wasser leider nach wie vor sehr grün, im Filter setzt sich aber eine Menge an Feststoffen ab. Von daher gehe ich davon aus, daß UVC und Filter ihren Dienst tuen. Wir haben heute nochmal mit dem Hersteller telefoniert und er hat bestätigt, daß alles korrekt installiert ist und der Durchfluß von etwa 4000L/h pro UVC gut paßt. Er ist er sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit und hat natürlich ein Interesse daran, eine positive Referenz zu haben.

Das Wochenende wird bedeckt sein, also hoffe ich am Montag über deutlich verbesserte Sichtweiten berichten zu können. :__ nase


----------



## toschbaer (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

Hallo Guido,

einen schönen Teich hast Du Dir bauen lassen!! 

Alles wird gut und gib dem Wasser etwas Zeit! 

Und :willkommen bei den Koinasen  :smoki

Welches Meßgerät möchtes Du Kaufen? (vielleicht Hanna Combo 60130)

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Roadrunner (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

Hi Friedhelm,

Hanna Combo finde ich nur als 98130 - und das sieht gut aus! Danke für den Tip!

Guido


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

Freut mich das alles läuft, aber


Roadrunner schrieb:


> Außerdem haben wir heute 100kg Salz in die 63m³ Wasser geschüttet.



Warum ?

Und hol dir das Hanna 83203, da hast du alles was du brauchst


----------



## Roadrunner (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

Hanna 83203: Das ist natürlich was für den Dr. rer.-nat. in mir. Angewandte Optik - genau mein Thema 

Aber die Kosten! Das Gerät ist ja mit um die 400 EUR noch bezahlbar, aber dann schmeist man (mindestens) die nächsten 200 EUR für die notwendigen Reagenzien hinterher. Das muß ich mir mal gut überlegen. Gibt es da einen Gebrauchtmarkt?

Salz im Teich: Für 0,2 bis 0,3% NaCl gab es doch einen Haufen gute Argumente. Z.B. hier.


----------



## Roadrunner (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

Der Teich ist jetzt kristallklar :__ nase - fragt sich nur, ob ich jetzt kurze Beine oder eine lange Nase bekomme...

Also *nix mit klarem Wasser* und ich bin jetzt das Raten ob etwas besser geworden ist leid. Daher habe ich mir ein Sichtweitenmeßgerät gebaut:

 

Ein großer Metallwinkel den ich noch rumliegen hatte, dazu die Abdeckung eines Kabelkanals, alle 10cm ein breiter schwarzer wasserfester Strich und mittig dazwischen ein schwarzer Punkt. Das Ende ist schön entgratet und abgerundet, damit den neugierigen Fischen nichts passiert. Das ganze wird mit einem Türstopper beschwert an der Brücke zum Messen ins Wasser gelassen. 

Meßvorschrift: 
Messung 1: Senkrecht drüberknien und ins Wasser schaun
Messung 2: Gegenüber aufstellen und ins Wasser schaun

Und wir lesen ab: 
Messung 1: 5,5 Einheiten sichtbar
Messung 2: 4,0 Einheiten sichtbar (siehe Foto)

Urpsrünglich wollte ich ja einen grünen Laserpointer, einen Retroreflektor und eine Photodiode in ein Rohr einbauen und die Dämpfung des Laserstrahls messen... :crazy

Grüße vom Physiker, Guido


----------



## Digicat (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

Servus Guido

Das ist ja Nobelpreisverdächtig 

Spitzen Idee


----------



## Vespabesitzer (10. Aug. 2009)

allerdings muss man auch den Spektralen Reflextionsgrad von einem senkrecht stehendem Kabelkanal wissen um einen direkten 
Vergleich mit einem anderem Objekt (Fisch) zu haben   

http://www.htw-dresden.de/~fegis/DA/DA_BOETTNER_2002/Unterseiten/Reflexionsverhalten.htm

 Messtechnisch fände ich daher auch die andere Lösung mit der Laserdiode interessant 

mfG. Micha


----------



## Roadrunner (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*



> Messtechnisch fände ich daher auch die andere Lösung mit der Laserdiode interessant



Und mit einer roten Laserdiode wäre es noch besser, weil wir ja Absorption im grüner Flüssigkeit messen wollen - Eigentlich habe ich alles nötige im Keller: 5mW Laser, große Empfängerdiode mit angegossener Linse, OP-Amp... nur Zeit hab ich keine.

*Neugier...*

Heute morgen habe ich versucht herauszubekommen, was denn nun mein Wasser trübt. Unter dem Mikroskop war in den letzten Tagen im Wassertropfen hier und da mal eine Schwebealge zu sehen, aber so richtig viele waren es nicht.

Ich habe daraufhin 1,5 Liter Teichwasser durch einen Kaffefilter laufen lassen - danach war der Filter unten leicht grünlich. Aus der Innenseite des  feuchten Filters habe ich dann auf einen Objektträger ein Tröpfchen ausgewrungen.

Ja, da sieht man mehr:
Dominant in der Probe waren Algen der Art Scenedesmus (nicht genau die abgebildete Sorte). Ich würde schätzen, daß diese Alge weit mehr als 95% ausmacht. Meist sind es 4er oder 8er Gruppen.
Einige Closterium (gerade und gebogene) habe ich auch gesehen, sowie wenige kugelförmige Algen.

Dazu kamen ein paar gefräßige Rädertiechen, die auch unter dem Mikroskop noch recht munter waren 

Im Keller stehen jetzt noch drei Proben in Regenzgläsern. Einmal Wasser aus dem Teich, einmal aus dem Rücklauf vom Filter und einmal mit Kaffeefilter gereinigtes Wasser. Mal sehen ob sich in einem was absetzt.

Die Wasserwerte sind weiterhin unverändert:
T = 20,0°C / pH = 8,0 bis 8,5 / NO2 = n.n. / NH4 = n.n. / KH = 4 / GH = 5 / Salz = 1,8 g/L / Sichtweite 5,5 (senkrecht) 4,5 (schräg)


----------



## Koi-Uwe (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*



Roadrunner schrieb:


> Ich habe daraufhin 1,5 Liter Teichwasser durch einen Kaffefilter laufen lassen - danach war der Filter unten leicht grünlich.



Aus diesem Grund wurden Vliesfilter erfunden  Mal sehen ob die auch Kaffee kochen können


----------



## Roadrunner (16. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

*Algen*

Es wird besser...

Die gemessene Sichtweite ist in den letzten drei Tagen von 40cm auf heute 70cm gestiegen. Jeden morgen waren es 10cm mehr. 

Leider schaffe ich es nicht, vernünftige Fotos vom Maßstab zu machen, weil die Sonne die Lichtverhältnisse an der Stelle zu kompliziert macht. Überbelichtet, unterbelichtet, alles auf einmal und trotz Polfilter. Wenn ich früh genug munter sein sollte, mache ich morgen bevor die Sonne auf die Brücke scheint ein Foto.

Jetzt pflanzen wir noch ein paar Nährstofffresser als Nahrungskonkurrenz für die Algen und dann hoffe ich mal, daß die Algenproblematik bald der Vergangenheit angehört.


----------



## Roadrunner (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

Ich war heute bei meinen Teichbauern. Nettes Schwätzchen gehalten, Koi gekuckt (sie haben ein paar richtig große und schöne Fische in Pflege) und dabei gleich die Bepflanzungswünsche diskutiert. Ich denke mal in der nächsten Woche gibt es zusätzliches Grünzeug.

Die Sichtweite lag heute morgen bei 85cm; ich habe den Maßstab auf 2m verlängert, weil der bisherigen knappe Meter bald nicht mehr ausreichen wird. Das ist doch mal erfreulich 

Den Fischen geht es auch gut. Mal schaun, ob sie Angst bei Gewitter haben. Die Front kommt mächtig schnell auf uns zu. Das Nachfüllen von knapp 2m³ heute Vormittag hätte ich mir wohl sparen können...

Jetzt schnell den Rechner aus, es donnert schon gewaltig und gerade beginnt der Regen!

Grüße aus dem Sauerland, Guido


----------



## Roadrunner (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

Mal zum Vergleich:

Sichtweite am 10.8.: etwa 40cm
 

Sichtweite am 24.8.: etwa 170cm
 

Die gemessene Sichtweite hat sich seit dem 10.8. in etwa alle 7 Tage verdoppelt. Von 40cm auf 80cm auf 170cm.

Die UVC Geräte scheinen also doch zu funktionieren


----------



## michag (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

Hallo,muss schon sagen...............Dein Teich ist super.........überlege ob ich auch nächstes Jahr meinen Teich -Umbau angehe.........werde auch GFK nehmen........nur die kosten ??


----------



## Digicat (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Projekt: Koiteich*

Servus Guido

Na, wie schauts aus ..... 

Wie geht`s den Koi und haben sie neue Freunde bekommen 

Würde mich sehr über einen Zustandsbericht freuen .... nicht nur optisch sondern auch Filtertechnisch


----------

